#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Меченная. Ани Чоинг

## Поляков

Вышла новая книга Ани Чоинг "Меченная" 

М.: РИПОЛ классик, 2010
60 x 90 1/16, 7000 экз., 240 стр., мягкий переплет, суперобложка
Перевод с французского Е. И. Колябиной

Совсем маленькой девочкой Ани Чоинг Дролма — обитательница непальского монастыря, известная сегодня во всем мире под именем "поющей монахини", которая прославилась своим завораживающим голосом и особой манерой исполнения традиционных тибетских мантр и песнопений, столкнулась с жестокостью и несправедливостью.

Человеком, который принес зло в жизнь маленькой Ани, был ее отец. Он, пьющий и недалекий, с самого раннего детства словно стремился уничтожить собственную нелюбимую дочь, почти ежедневно унижая и избивая ее. Девочке пришлось пройти через страшные испытания, через боль побоев, муку обид и потерь, прежде чем она поняла, что должна пойти по жизни не дорогой ненависти, а дорогой добра и любви.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/2476

----------

Galina (30.08.2012), Joy (08.12.2010), Zosia (01.09.2012), Марина В (06.12.2010), Митару (07.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

Книга то о чем?

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

> Книга то о чем?


догадайтесь)

----------


## Майя П

> Книга то о чем?


Буддийская звезда Ани Чоинг Дролма

Ани Чоинг Дролма – самая известная «поющая монахиня», родившаяся в семье бедных тибетских беженцев. Ее стремительное превращение из жертвы домашнего насилия во всемирно известную певицу было сенсационным. Скоро в России выйдет автобиографическая книга Ани Чоинг Дролма «Так поет свобода» (в русской версии – «Меченая»). Книга произвела фурор во Франции, была опубликована в десятках других стран. Английский перевод вышел в свет в июне 2009 года в Австралии и Новой Зеландии. Успех этой книги- автобиографии – в шокирующей откровенности. Сама Ани Чоинг Дролма призналась, что писала книгу не сама: «За техническую часть отвечал писатель, которому я рассказывала мою историю».

В тринадцать лет Ани, спасаясь от жестокости отца и раннего замужества, сбежала в буддийский монастырь. Там-то учитель Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче научил ее традиционному пению. Но самое главное, что приобрела униженная девушка, – это духовное освобождение через безграничную доброту и жертвенную любовь наставника.

По признанию самой Ани, «неразумно навсегда погрязнуть в кошмарных переживаниях. Из-за того что постоянно прокручиваешь в голове ужасные воспоминания, страдаешь многократно. Мой учитель Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче помог мне преобразовать эти неприятные воспоминания ... и извлечь нечто хорошее из прожитого». Именно «благодаря» суровому детству она решилась стать монахиней, обрела духовное возрождение и научилась воспринимать такую великую вещь, как любовь.

Наряду с неукротимым духом у нее есть великолепный голос. Однажды пение молодой монахини услышал американский джазовый гитарист Стив Тоббетс. Он пришел в восторг от ее мастерства и предложил записать совместный альбом. В результате гонорар монахини позволил оплатить первоначальные расходы по содержанию созданной ею школы для девочек «Арья Тара» недалеко от Катманду. Сегодня мировые гастрольные туры позволяют ей поддерживать своих воспитанниц. Ани Чоинг Дролма стала известной исполнительницей в Непале, а затем вошла в число мировых звезд. «У меня есть определенное представление о том, какой должна быть моя музыка, – говорит «поющая монахиня». – В техническом смысле то, что я делаю, не является сочинением музыки, по линии музыкальной техники мне помогают другие люди. Среди мелодий современные аранжировки, но в основе это всегда духовная музыка, никаких любовно-трагических песен».

Благодаря доходам от музыки Ани начала заниматься тем, чем всегда хотела, по ее собственному признанию. Под эгидой Монашеского благотворительного фонда существуют ее многочисленные проекты в Непале: школа «Арья Тара» для молодых монахинь, дома для одиноких матерей и больница для людей с почечной недостаточностью.

Необыкновенные качества Ани Чоинг, которые она приобрела, сломали лед стереотипов. К примеру, она стала первой монахиней, которая водит автомобиль в Непале. Организация школы буддийских монахинь в религии, для которой традиционным является главным образом мужское монашество, тоже своего рода подвиг этой хрупкой женщины. Мало того, в основанной ею школе воспитывают не только в традиционном религиозном, но и в светском ключе. «Моя главная цель в жизни – содействовать женскому образованию... Дело их жизни – помощь другим, изыскание возможностей для этой помощи. И при хорошем образовании они всегда смогут хорошо с этим справляться. Получение современных знаний развивает мозги, а знакомство с религиозной традицией обогащает душу. Первое позволяет действовать разумно и умело, второе – действовать осмысленно и мудро. Если вы даете образование мужчине, то получаете только одного образованного человека. Если же вы даете образование женщине, то это значит, что вы даете его всей семье, так я думаю... И мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы она могла его получить. А мое собственное будущее – это мои выпускницы, которые пойдут в мир учить других. Это мои солдаты, вооруженные знанием и состраданием», - считает мудрая наставница.

Возрастающий интерес к буддизму во всем мире привлекает ко всему, что каким-либо образом связано с ним. Далай-лама часто совершает поездки по всему миру. Благодаря ему на Западе проблема выживания тибетского народа стала общемировым достоянием, хотя ранее об этом никто в Европе и в Новом Свете не слышал. Ани Чоинг Дролма идет по этому пути: в книге «Меченая» она рассказывает о жизни простых выходцев из Тибета. «Я хорошо помню то время, когда у меня не было вообще никакой обуви. Одно время у меня была обувь из синтетики, она затвердевала зимой, но даже такая была далеко не всегда. Задубевшая от холода кожа на ногах постепенно растрескивалась и кровоточила».

Зная о таких проблемах не понаслышке, она много ездит по стране и помогает бедным. Для нее это великое средство исцеления. «Например, когда еду в Европу, я говорю своим знакомым: «Вы знаете людей, у которых есть старые плюшевые игрушки, куклы, детская одежда. Они им больше не нужны, пусть они подарят их мне». Я наполняю свои пустые чемоданы, а когда возвращаюсь, складываю их в джип. Потом еду по стране и, когда вижу, как некоторые дети играют на улице в пыли, то просто отдаю им кукол и плюшевых мишек. Я вижу лица, которые светятся от счастья. Я знаю, что они чувствуют, и мое чувство удовлетворения даже больше, чем их счастье. Когда люди говорят мне: «Чоинг, ты великая, ты творишь такие прекрасные дела, ты даешь так много другим!» – я отвечаю: «Да, но это просто выглядит так, что я даю им. Если честно, то больше всего блаженства получаю я сама». Я нуждаюсь в этом, это делает меня по-настоящему счастливой...».

Cовет людям, которые стали жертвами жестокого обращения от Ани Чоинг Дролма.

Я не хочу сказать, что с этим легко справиться, ведь это влияет на всю жизнь. Но нужна духовная среда, где есть много любви. Безусловная любовь заставляет нас чувствовать себя свободным и никого не осуждать. Именно атмосфера любви позволила мне понять такие сложные вещи, никого при этом не обвиняя.

http://www.newbur.ru/news/documents/2261

----------

Vladiimir (08.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (09.12.2010), Поляков (07.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2010), Чиффа (26.08.2012), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Кумо

Миллионер из трущоб-2?

----------

Иван Денисов (09.12.2010), Майя П (07.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Миллионер из трущоб-2?


социальный лифт :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Джигме

> догадайтесь)


В том то и дело что из аннотация не понятно. То ли про ее жизнь, то ли про то как справляться с проблемами, то ли про Дхарму. Ничего не понятно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.08.2012), Майя П (08.12.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> В том то и дело что из аннотация не понятно. То ли про ее жизнь, то ли про то как справляться с проблемами, то ли про Дхарму. Ничего не понятно.


Это автобиография, т.е. автор пишет о себе, о событиях собственной жизни и проч.

----------

Joy (08.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Миллионер из трущоб-2?


Сравнение с тем фильмом неэтично,тут скорее книга о  том ,что буддизм принес в феодальную ,деспотичную культуру сострадание, и шанс стать человеком  и реализовать свой талант.Если-бы не сострадание буддийского монаха ,она просто напросто отданная замуж богатому деспоту была-бы в лучшем  случае искалечена или сошла с  ума.

----------

Joy (08.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (09.12.2010), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

На рутрекере есть все ее альбомы, рекомендую...

----------

Joy (08.12.2010)

----------


## Joy

Автор, большое Вам спасибо за знакомство с замечательным, деятельным существом, благодаря которому Дхарма жива в нашем мире! *=)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9mEu2pkhoc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBQfUqd8pqI

А саркастичным товарищам, щеголяющим тут своим тонким чувством юмора, по меньшей мере должно быть стыдно. 
Но это уже им - не мне - решать.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.08.2012), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> А саркастичным товарищам, щеголяющим тут своим тонким чувством юмора, по меньшей мере должно быть стыдно. 
> Но это уже им - не мне - решать.


милая Татья, сарказм - это у вас в голове... речь о социальном лифте... как способе продвижения, например последнего президента Америки, или России... или и прочая..... практически любого известного человека, который благодаря социальному лифту смог преодолеть прежде всего СОБСТВЕННЫЕ омрачения.... :Wink:

----------

Аким Иваныч (08.12.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Поет хорошо. у меня 2 диска с ее исполнением есть.

----------

Joy (09.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://savetibet.ru/2010/08/14/ani_choying_dolma.html

----------


## Кунсанг

Интересна эта взаимозависимость - пьющий и недалекий отец возможно стал катализатором для развития Ани. То есть благим фактором. Или в другой истории пьющий сильно отец стал примером для сына что не нужно пить. Сын видел как отец горит от водки и принял решение не пить.

----------

Dechen Norzang (26.08.2012), Zosia (01.09.2012), Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

А кто переводил и издавал сие? По правилам русского языка, нужно писать "меченая", с одним "н". Или правила изменились? (См. Словарь русского языка Ожегова)

----------

Эделизи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Это они так хотели страдательный залог изобразить по оналогие с "званная", "жданная", "нареченная".

----------


## Нико

> Это они так хотели страдательный залог изобразить по оналогие с "званная", "жданная", "нареченная".


Да ладно Вам. По "оналогие" если пишете.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

А я слабо обученый, я всегда пишу по оналогие.  :Smilie: 
Главное - просто выбрать правильную оналогию. Почему они не обратили внимание на "моченый", "перченый"? Ну да ладно уж...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Просветление между прочим тоже социальный лифт

----------


## Нико

> А я слабо обученый, я всегда пишу по оналогие. 
> Главное - просто выбрать правильную оналогию. Почему они не обратили внимание на "моченый", "перченый"? Ну да ладно уж...


АНАЛОГИЯ, товарищ. Слабо обученным как раз надобно обучаться.

----------


## Эделизи

> АНАЛОГИЯ, товарищ. Слабо обученным как раз надобно обучаться.


Нико. Мне нравится ваше отношение к Далай- Ламе.
Но иногда я думаю что вы - тролль.

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Мне нравится ваше отношение к Далай- Ламе.
> Но иногда я думаю что вы - тролль.


Вот спасибо. Дайте определение троллю.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Его Святейшество сам троллит так, что любому фору даст  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

Из Вики:


Тро́ллинг (от англ. trolling — «ловля рыбы на блесну») — вид виртуальной коммуникации с нарушением этики сетевого взаимодействия, выражающейся в виде проявления различных форм агрессивного, издевательского и оскорбительного поведения. Используется как персонифицированными участниками, заинтересованными в большей узнаваемости, публичности либо эпатаже, так и в процессе анонимного взаимодействия пользователей, осуществляемой без возможности идентификации с реальным субъектом виртуальной коммуникации[3].

Я что-то не понимаю? Ну ладно, я - это только маленькая рыбка в океане. А про Его Святейшество таких слов просто не допущу.

----------

Zosia (01.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

Кто в этом разделе модератор?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Здесь дается определение исходя из контекста интернет-коммуникации, семантическое поле у слова гораздо больше.

По сути, троллем можно назвать любого человека, который провоцирует человека перестать мыслить шаблонными фразами и путем не хитрой сатиры, приводит его к факту, что лучше всего - это начать думать самостоятельно. Действительно цели могут быть разные и как правило в интернете, они носят характер - "only for lol", но методы и средства повсеместно используются как в философии, так и в религии.. Вообще, Дхамма - это один бесконечный троллинг самсары и беседую с людьми, грамотные наставники нередко доставляют значительный батхерт, любому, кто привык всегда находится в зоне своего комфорта.

Многие дзен-наставники, например - тролли 85 уровня, Его Святейшество все же шутит в более мягкой форме, но тоже иногда дает жару. Его простой, искренний и одновременно мудрый юмор, очень часто инфернально троллит сторонников иных конфессий или меня, так как первая книга по буддизму прочитанная мной - это гарвардские лекции, Его Святейшества.

Так что умерьте свой подвижнический пыл и улыбайтесь, как это и делает ваш первоиерарх.

P.S. Удивляет, что как и христиане забывают заповеди блаженства, так и буддисты начинают видить во всем и везде, только угрозу и агрессию. Что с вами ребята  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Здесь дается определение исходя из контекста интернет-коммуникации, семантическое поле у слова гораздо больше.
> 
> По сути, троллем можно назвать любого человека, который провоцирует человека перестать мыслить шаблонными фразами и путем не хитрой сатиры, приводит его к факту, что лучше всего - это начать думать самостоятельно. Действительно цели могут быть разные и как правило в интернете, они носят характер - "only for lol", но методы и средства повсеместно используются как в философии, так и в религии.. Вообще, Дхамма - это один бесконечный троллинг самсары и беседую с людьми, грамотные наставники нередко доставляют значительный батхерт, любому, кто привык всегда находится в зоне своего комфорта.
> 
> Многие дзен-наставники, например - тролли 85 уровня, Его Святейшество все же шутит в более мягкой форме, но тоже иногда дает жару. Его простой, искренний и одновременно мудрый юмор, очень часто инфернально троллит сторонников иных конфессий или меня, так как первая книга по буддизму прочитанная мной - это гарвардские лекции, Его Святейшества.
> 
> Так что умерьте свой подвижнический пыл и улыбайтесь, как это и делает ваш первоиерарх.
> 
> P.S. Удивляет, что как и христиане забывают заповеди блаженства, так и буддисты начинают видить во всем и везде, только угрозу и агрессию. Что с вами ребята


Хорошо, если троллинг -- это юмор с пользой, по-Вашему, то я согласна.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Хорошо, если троллинг -- это юмор с пользой, по-Вашему, то я согласна


Не всегда, далеко не всегда, но если подойти к понятию "троллинг" в более широком контексте, то это действительно приносит пользу, если конечно, пациент операбелен. А вообще наверно, нашу дискусси, надо потереть, так как жестко оффтопим  :Smilie:

----------

